
Imperfect Foods – San Francisco (CA), Remote – Full-Time - alexthornton
https://www.imperfectfoods.com
======
alexthornton
At Imperfect Foods we are all about groceries on a mission. Since 2015, our
services have saved over 100M lbs of food. Our product and technology team is
responsible for building our ecommerce platform and internal tooling, as well
as ensuring smooth daily operation of our rapidly growing business. We are
swimming in interesting problems around customer-facing features, scale, and
logistics. If all of this excites you, come join us!

We're hiring for roles across technology:

\- Data Analyst:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/e8b6ce5a-033b-4798-bb1f...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/e8b6ce5a-033b-4798-bb1f-495fe07ec68e)

\- Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/4c198d6e-acc4-405a-996c...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/4c198d6e-acc4-405a-996c-93a2b756936c)

\- Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/e3f3dde1-2520-4331-85c0...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/e3f3dde1-2520-4331-85c0-c26e86f10fdb)

\- Software Engineer (JavaScript or F#):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/ebdaba83-69b0-4e10-aeac...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/ebdaba83-69b0-4e10-aeac-0614b480c982)

